# Can you ride rollers with a fixed gear bike?



## khesl (Sep 27, 2010)

I'm thinking about getting a set of rollers. 

Will my fixed gear bike work with them? Would I be better flipping to the single-speed side of the hub?

Is there anything fixed-on-roller specific I should know?


----------



## Keeping up with Junior (Feb 27, 2003)

*Fixed*



khesl said:


> Will my fixed gear bike work with them?


I watched dozens of kids warming up on rollers at the collegiate track nationals this weekend. They spun, sprinted, rode one legged, no hands and probably a few more tricks I did not see. There is no problem riding a fixed gear bike on rollers.


----------



## UrbanPrimitive (Jun 14, 2009)

Got it in one. No problems at all. I use a CycleOps mag trainer frequently with my fixed gear.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

No issues at all...As keeping up with junior noted, all track events have dozens of riders using rollers


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

In my experience, it was easier with a fixie.


----------



## mtnbikecrazy55 (Apr 9, 2009)

yeah, i too think its easier.....


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

Ive used my rollers and track bike many many times to warm up at the track. There is no problem with riding them. In fact it is much easier to ride a fixed gear on rollers than anything else. It is easier to use rollers on a race night since you can just pull the bike off quickly and get to the rail for a race.


----------



## JetSpeed (Nov 18, 2002)

The only thing is . . . . . . IF you loose concentration you can't stop peddling
to re-stabilize yourself. I'm scared to try it . . .


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

JetSpeed said:


> The only thing is . . . . . . IF you loose concentration you can't stop peddling to re-stabilize yourself. I'm scared to try it . . .


I'm not a real roller expert, but I don't think stopping pedaling helps much in re-stabilizing yourself on rollers. You have to keep the wheels moving.

Anyway, fixed on rollers isn't the same as on the road, where the forward momentum of the mass of rider and bike keeps the wheel turning, and thus the cranks turning. On rollers you only have the much smaller momentum of the spinning wheels and drums. You probably slow down pretty quickly if you ease off the pressure.

The inability to coast to make adjustments or absorb bumps, etc, is an issue you learn to deal with when riding fixed. It becomes second nature after a while.


----------



## JetSpeed (Nov 18, 2002)

I CAN tell you that when I get near the sides of the rollers(almost crashing) the only thing that keeps me from loosing
it is to neutailize the pedals re-capture my balance and pedal again. 

Heck, it you go off the rollers w/a fixed gear bike, you continue to pedal until you hit the ground clippped-in!


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

I think almost everything is easier done on the fixed gear bicycle. It's the freewheeling that throws people off...


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

you definitely can, i see them at track events all the time.

never tried because i dont have rollers


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

JCavilia said:


> I'm not a real roller expert, but I don't think stopping pedaling helps much in re-stabilizing yourself on rollers. You have to keep the wheels moving.
> 
> Anyway, fixed on rollers isn't the same as on the road, where the forward momentum of the mass of rider and bike keeps the wheel turning, and thus the cranks turning. On rollers you only have the much smaller momentum of the spinning wheels and drums. You probably slow down pretty quickly if you ease off the pressure.
> 
> The inability to coast to make adjustments or absorb bumps, etc, is an issue you learn to deal with when riding fixed. It becomes second nature after a while.


Nope, you can't really stop pedaling anyways. The best way for me personally to regain/keep control is to steer with your hips. Don't try to steer using the bars. You should be putting your rollers near something that you can grab onto quickly if it all goes sour. Even if you fall off the rollers this can save you from going ass over elbows and making a fool of yourself.


----------



## old_fuji (Mar 16, 2009)

Is that any different than a stationary bike?


----------



## Sherpa23 (Nov 5, 2001)

No, you can't ride rollers with a fixed gear:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sVbwngNoHm0&feature=related


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Sherpa23 said:


> No, you can't ride rollers with a fixed gear:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sVbwngNoHm0&feature=related


Who put a video camera in my garage?


----------



## Sherpa23 (Nov 5, 2001)

Pablo said:


> Who put a video camera in my garage?


Mr. Miyagi. He was pretty sure you weren't sanding the fence.


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

Sherpa23 said:


> No, you can't ride rollers with a fixed gear:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sVbwngNoHm0&feature=related


I love this video. Dude has such an amazing and clean spin.


----------

